# High-flow Takeda Cold Air Intake System for 2015 Nissan GT-R



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

When choosing a new intake system, always consider your driving needs. If you mostly drive through the paved roads and highways and want to get maximum out of your engine, 
Score!, we just found your perfect intake system. 

*Takeda® - Attack Cold Air Intake System with Pro 5R Air Filter*


















_*Notes: 
* Listed as a perfect fit for 2015 Nissan GT-R;
* Legal for sale or use in California;
* Max Power = 488.76; Max Torque = 474.67;*
_
Custom designed Takeda Attack Cold Air Intake equipped with an oil-free Pro 5R Air Filter is guaranteed to increase the torque and horsepower of your engine and make it run more fuel efficient. Plus, the quality and amount of air will be improved as well. 

*Check out these Flow Chart and DYNO test diagrams provided by the aFe to get the image of which performance results to expect. Isn't that impressive?* 



















_*Should you have specific questions about any products we sell, feel free to contact me anytime! We are available seven days a week to provide answers. *_

Michael @ CARiD


----------

